# Newly adopted, first time owner



## gec9923 (Jul 2, 2013)

We just adopted a Border Collie Lab mix, Daeviny, she is about 8 months old and was transported from TN to ME this past weekend. I've been in contact with the shelter that she was from because this is the first dog I've ever had. 
I was aware that there would be a period of adjustment and she wouldn't be as playful. When we got her off the transport she wouldn't walk down the stairs. She was stiff as a statue. We noticed the majority of dogs that were dropped off were excited, jumpy and not as frightened. Daeviny hid under the picnic table, wouldn't walk around, and seemed uninterested in treats. 
When we got home she was exhausted. She found the corner of our sectional couch and favored that spot- she tries to get as close as she can to the corner and won't come for a treat and we have to pick her up to go outside. And she would pee/ poop outside. Is there anything I can do to make her feel more comfortable in her new home? Do you have any advice for getting her to come outside? Any advice for a new pet owner in general would be greatly appreciated! 
I've tried to research it online and have asked the shelter about it, and the general consensus is time and consistency. She's been sleeping these past couple days a lot, should I just let her? Or should I try to implement some normalcy right away? 
Thank you for your help,
GinaC


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Keep a routine, and don't ask much. Let her relax, take in the new people and smells and sites for a while. If she wants to sleep all day, let her. (I'd be keeping an eye on stool/appetite to rule out parvo, though!)

Some dogs just need a chance to figure out where they are and what to do. When she starts perking up and being interested in everything, start giving her some treats when you say her name to get her to learn her name, and go from there.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Give it some time .. My first adopted dog was as jumpy as happy no problem adjusting to our family . Second dog was the same . My third dog was a different story . She's very quiet , shy , and afraid of strangers and mostly men . The first day usually is a big day for them , moving from a shelter to a home , new family ,e sp. your dog had to travel like that . So maybe she was just exhausted , anxious and afraid . Not knowing what's coming .. maybe she had a bad past . Like my dog , she was emaciated , and although we took her for walks the next day .. she was very cautious with noises .. car noises .. even the sound of bike or scooter scared her .. and she would jump literally an almost pulled me down .. and hid under the bushes . She slept a lot during first few days .. 

Don't worry too much about it , just pretend like it's normal , eventually she'll come out and she'll feel better with new people , new home .. and her personality will show . Mine eventually showed her personality .. she'll bark to stranger if she sees people in front of our house walking etc .. but if we have a guest in the house , she'll go behind me LOL .. and she's 55 lbs btw ..


----------

